

Turntable.fm Is About To Rock An iPhone App; We Have Screenshots - Jsarokin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/07/turntable-fm-iphone-app/

======
sahillavingia
I guess the secret's out; I'm the iOS guy mentioned :)

~~~
ethank
I played with the app a bit ago on Seth's phone. A really nice job. Kudos!

------
trenthauck
Glad to see they're moving forward a bit. They launched with much hoopla, and
since then the most that I've seen from them is a shorter url (tt.fm).

That said, this is a really great service, of which I am a constant user.
Hopefully this means they will release ancillary services more often.

------
mattj
Turntable was fun for the first couple of days, but it lost its novelty too
quickly (all the channels feel like the same old dubstep or mashup stations).
They pretty desperately need a better discovery ui.

